# com.netflix.mediacliant_1.2.2.apk



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

com.netflix.mediacliant_1.2.2.apk

This version works for my Android 2.3 Curtis tablet LT7029.

Is there a more updated version of this program which will work not on Android Market, I can download directly from because the one on Android Market won't support and work.-


Each time I enter it prompts me to update. It is very annoying, And I don't wish to update for fear updated version won't work.

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You could try updating automatically and if it doesn't work, just uninstall it and revert back to the 1.2.2 that does work.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When you update an app. does it uninstall the previous version app. before it installs updated one ? THanks.



Coolfreak said:


> You could try updating automatically and if it doesn't work, just uninstall it and revert back to the 1.2.2 that does work.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

It will just overwrite the previous one. 

If it doesn't work, just sideload the old one and it will install over the newer one.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It works with version 1.7 Netflix, but now it is like a slide show with audio not like viewing a movie.
I close all other apps., but seems still not enough memory for it to run normally.

Even if I cancel update and click to view a movie.
It would say 
"Sorry, that title is not avaiable to wtach instantly. Please try another title."
But all titles which I try will say this now.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I would advise contacting Netflix - it may be possible that your tablet isn't supported or is no longer supported.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My Huawei M886 and my eife's Acer A200 both do Netflix well. My phone has 2.3.6 and her tablet has 4.0 on it. What type of connection are you using?


----------

